# KSL sells weed



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So KSL is doing a community service by not allowing guns to be sold on their website.......yeah right, A-holes.

Look at what they do allow to be sold. 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29060634&cat=&lpid=&search=weed&ad_cid=10


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats not the first time it has been on there.Ive seen it and wondered w.t.f.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

To think its only $4.00!


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow where we're they 5 years ago before I had to grow up a little


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can they hold that price until I retire?

Last thing I need is another gun.



jk


.


----------



## kemmer (Mar 13, 2014)

Dang, the ad is gone. :-(


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is what it said


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

760 area code? That's in the middle of the desert in SoCal. Everyone knows the good stuff comes from 707. :hippie:


----------

